

Kickstarting Open Source (Why we tipped $10k into Rails.app) - toast76
http://blog.bugherd.com/kickstarting-open-source

======
dfc
Kickstarting open source...on an operating system that is not.

~~~
mmilo
It's really tough to persuade people to try something different by hammering
away at them with dogma. Neil deGrasse Tyson sums this up very well:
<http://youtu.be/-_2xGIwQfik>

~~~
dfc
Who is being dogmatic?

More importantly what does that video have to do with pointing out that OSS
would get a bigger "kickstart" if the project was not limited to a closed OS?

Is it harder to install Rails on osx than ms-win?

~~~
mmilo
Perhaps I read into it, but your statement definitely came across as loaded
and seemed to imply that an open source project aimed at a closed platform
somehow had less merit than one aimed at an open source platform (I interpret
that as dogmatic).

The video merely points out that one should try and understand the motivations
and rationale of others before arguing the merits of your point of view. That
someone would try and make the lives of developers on any platform easier, I
think, is a good thing. I would have hoped that it would encourage other
developers to try and do the same on other platforms.

